# 20" wheels (pics)



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

So being a BMW V8/V12 enthusiast and having a need to fulfill the family's need for people transportation, I was looking for a BMW minivan. Nothing. Then at least for a German minivan. Nothing. So among all vans offered in the market, the Routan was the only German-ish and with its smiling headlamps and its tail lamps stretched into the tailgate it looked much nicer than its Chrysler/Dodge siblings. But even then it desperately needed a few cosmetic upgrades.

So the reason why I put xenons, fogs, chrome mirrors and door covers on is to make the van look as SEL Premium, the factory top trim level.

Before the change (factory 2012 17" wheels):









After:



























Some specs:
Factory wheels: 17"x6.5J, with 225/65R17, offset 40. Bolt pattern is 5x127 (5x5")

Upgraded with 2012 Dodge Durango new car take-off rims, 20"x8J, running on new Yokohama Parada 245/50R20. The wheels are direct bolt-on, no spacers or adapters were needed, brake calipers clear okay. Since Dodge is Mopar, I consider this to be not an aftermarket upgrade, but instead having quality factory wheels.

I brought the wheels and tires to a local tire shop and had them do the swap due to original TPMS sensors needed to be reused.

The VW center caps were only 2 mm larger than those of Dodge, so I just ground a little extra material off and they snapped in place perfectly.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn 20"s fit nicely. I was going to put the Dodge Journey 19" wheels that cane on 2011+ R/Ts but those 20s look nice. How much did the tires cost?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought these tires here: http://simpletire.com/yokohama-p245-50r20-00249-tires, based on good reviews.
The 19"s would be nice also, it won't make much of visible difference I think.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea the tire prices don't seem too bad. They have those wheels in black / gunmetal too...must resist until the tires actually need replacing.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Are the chrome mirrors just a cap that snap on over the originals or did you need to replace the whole mirror assembly?
The 20's do look sharp. :thumbup:

KC.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks.
I replaced entire mirror assy's and sold the black ones on ebay. 30 min project. They're Town & Country mirrors and are identical. The turn signals in the chrome mirrors won't work, I suspect it needs dealer programming and this can wait until my next dealer visit indefinitely.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Looks great, how did you get the xenon headlights in. Was a plug and play?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks, yes Xenons are plug and play. You need to lower the front bumper cover (easy). It's a 1 hr job.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Artem said:


> Thanks.
> I replaced entire mirror assy's and sold the black ones on ebay. 30 min project. They're Town & Country mirrors and are identical. The turn signals in the chrome mirrors won't work, I suspect it needs dealer programming and this can wait until my next dealer visit indefinitely.


Let me know if th dealer can actually activate them as I would like to do this to ours as well.

KC.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Looks awesome!!! Thanks for sharing. Especially all the specs and details for others.

I might have to copy you, this looks great and very subtle.

Does driving feel better on 20's? I wonder how the tire size differs from stock, I'm concerned on the spare tire size. I guess I'll run a calculation later what the overall diameters are.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. Well, I expected a harsher ride but it remained very comfortable. Driving feels pretty much the same. Again, it's a minivan not a sports coupe. But I smile every time I look at it


----------

